# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Comienza a funcionar la desaladora almeriense Campo de Dalías

## NoRegistrado

> Los depauperados acuíferos del Poniente almeriense se podrán tomar un respiro a partir de mañana lunes. Entra en funcionamiento de forma definitiva la planta desaladora construida en la costa de Balerma, un proyecto que viene a asegurar el suministro de agua tanto a las poblaciones como a la agricultura de la comarca.
> La planta ha superado con éxito los text de comprobación de funcionamiento y ya ha proporcionado los primeros volúmenes de agua, en su fase de pruebas,  a los municipios de Vícar, El Ejido y Roquetas de Mar. También se han realizado pruebas en el capítulo de suministro a los cultivos de la zona, a través del envío de agua desalada a la Junta Central de Usuarios del Poniente Almeriense.
> 
> El proyecto La desaladora del Poniente, instalada en la costa de Balerma, forma parte del programa de actuaciones que fue diseñado por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Sur ya en el año 1995. Entonces se detectó el problema de la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos subterráneos y se marcó como objetivo lograr una reducción de las extracciones cifrada en 50 hectómetros cúbicos anuales y sustituirlas por las aportaciones del pantano de Benínar, la reutilización de aguas residuales depuradas y la construcción de una planta para la desalación de agua del mar.
> Finalmente esa planta se incluyó en el Plan Hidrológico nacional aprobado hace diez años, en noviembre de 2005, siendo el responsable de este proyecto la sociedad estatal Aguas de la Cuenca Mediterránea, ACUAMED, que adjudicó la construcción a un consorcio de empresas formado por Veolia Water Technologies, Sando Construcciones, Inypsa y Montajes Eléctricos Crescencio Pérez.
> 
> Presupuesto  Según los datos del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, responsable último del proyecto, la construcción de la planta de Balerma ha supuesto una inversión final que supera los 130 millones de euros, financiada en parte con fondos procedentes de la Unión Europea.
> La desaladora del Campo de Dalías ha sido diseñada para una producción anual de 30 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desalada, un volumen que puede ser ampliado hasta 40 hectómetros cúbicos en función de la demanda. De ellos 22,5 hectómetros irán a parar al abastecimiento de las poblaciones de la comarca, mientras que los 7,5 hectómetros cúbicos restantes se destinan al regadío.
> 
> ...


http://www.lavozdealmeria.es/Noticia...-fin-de-semana.

Ya van entrando... y sin miedo a la atrofia testicular.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (28-oct-2015)

----------

